# Headphones for HTC ONE X



## Gingerman (Dec 22, 2013)

Anyone recomend me a nice pair of cans for me One X,preferably over ears with rewind/pause/fast forward control buttons....


----------



## yield (Dec 22, 2013)

Bluetooth?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/MEElectronics-Bluetooth-Wireless-Headphones-Microphone-BLACK/dp/B008OUL1OC

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FSL-ZERO-Bluetooth-Headphones-Smartphones/dp/B0089EQJ54


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 22, 2013)

Got a problem with the bluetooth on my One X atm....


----------



## yield (Dec 22, 2013)

Problem with bluetooth on your phone or with the headphones?

Some wired in ear ones?  http://www.htcaccessorystore.com/uk/p_htc_item.aspx?i=239406&phone=229814

There are some crazy expensive headphones.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 22, 2013)

Problem with bluetooth  my phone,dont like in ear jobs,never found a set that I was comfortable with,prefer the over ears ones....


----------



## yield (Dec 22, 2013)

http://www.johnlewis.com/sol-republic-tracks-on-ear-headphones-with-remote-and-mic/p395654?


----------

